# Rehoming accidental litter



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

My Stuart is pregnant, and I'm expecting the litter in a week or so. I know they'll have to be weaned, but I'd like to get potential homes set up already. I will ask a $10 fee just to ward off snake owners. 
I am located in Gainesville, Ga and I'm willing to travel up to four hours; I'm also comfortable with a "train" if that's what it takes. I just really want these babies going to a good home.


----------

